# Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN



## msobisch88 (6. April 2014)

*Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN*

Hallo liebe PCGHler,

ich suche für LAN-Partys, 

Aufbau (Stragiespiele) die auch unter Windows 7 x64 spielbar sind.

habt ihr da gute Vorschläge für mich? 

Die Spiele müssen aber per LAN Spielbar sein (kein Internet).

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.

msobisch88


----------



## Blizzard0815 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN*

Age of Empires 2  -  Age of Empires 3  -  Starcraft 1  
Warcraft 3  -  Stronghold Crusader  -  Company of Heroes  
C&C Generäle  -  C&C Tiberium Wars  -  Anno 1701
Empire Earth 1  -  RUSE  -  Rise of Nations


----------



## ASD_588 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN*

herr der Ringe 1 u 2 +erweiterung


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN*

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Mit Mods.


----------



## Varkolac (16. April 2014)

*AW: Suche (Aufbau)Strategiespiele für LAN*

Rise of Nations. Bestes Strategiespiel. Multiplayer per LAN funktioniert auch super 
Gibts als Goldedition für 6,99€ bei Green Pepper. Da müsste auch eine Version/Lizens für alle Mitspieler reichen.


----------

